# Coiled my first Evic rebuildable, fun fun



## Waine (6/2/16)

Among my numerous new acquisitions I still have my very first device, the mediocre Twisp Aero I hardly use. I also had a little Evic rebuildable coil (R50) that I wanted to put my newbie coiling skills to the test with. The minute Evic coil works perfectly in the Aero. I Youtubed how to, and out pops this handsome young man again. I copied him step-for-step, except he used nickel 30, I used Kanthal 28.

I was so impressed. 5 Wraps and wicked with thick Bacon Cotton. The build weighed in at 1.2. A bit high, but I will have to find out how to get down to my 0.5 target by practice.

I had a few misfires. But that was because I had the coil screwed into the housing too tight. The vape is a bit less than I expected. Again, the resistance is too high: the classic case of "trial and error." 

The thrust of what I am trying to say is I had such fun. RBA and RDA builds are great to build, but building a coil in a tiny commercial rebuildable unit is challenging in its own right.

Has anyone else built an Evic rebuildable? Any tips?





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

